# Kann man in Iframe's Webseiten z.B. 50% verkleinert darstellen?



## noopen (2. Februar 2004)

Moin ;o)

Ich frage mich gerade, ob es möglich ist, in einem Iframe oder ähnlichem eine funktionierende Webseite aufzurufen, welche genauso wäre, wie wenn ich sie separat im neuen Fenster aufrufe, aber nur ca. 50% gross ist und ich trotzdem darin ein wenig rumnavigieren kann, wie im Original eben, nur durch ein Fenster auf die rein von den Pixeln her kleineren Versiom rumsurfen kann...?

thx
LG noopen


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Februar 2004)

Da fält mir nur für den IE eine Möglichkeit ein.
Dort gibt es ab V5.5 das CSS-Attribut "zoom", mit welchem du das anstellen kannst.

Du könntest es zum Beispiel hiermit machen:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function zoomMeOut()
{
if(self!=top&&document.all&&!window.opera)
	{
		document.body.style.zoom=0.5;
	}
}
window.onload=zoomMeOut;
//-->
</script>
```

Das Skript... in der zu zoomenden Seite platziert,  fragt ab, ob die Seite in einem Frame geladen wurde.
Ist dies der Fall, wird alles nur noch halb so gross dargestellt.... ansonsten passiert garnix.

Du könntest also diese Seite bspw. in ein <iframe>/<frame> laden, dann wird sie kleiner dargestellt.
Wird sie in einem normalen Browserfenster aufgerufen, erscheint sie in normaler Grösse.

Für die anderen Browser wüsst ich nix sinnvolles....


----------



## Vaio82 (2. Februar 2004)

Schöne Antwort... Also kann man es vergessen, wenn es in allen Browsern gehen sollte. *zwinker in eine gewisse Richtung*


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Februar 2004)

Wenn etwas in allen Browsern gehen soll... dann sollte man am Besten Textdateien ins Netz stellen 

Ich kanns leider auch nicht ändern, dass nur der IE das ermöglicht... ich progge die Brauser nicht ...."zoom" gehört, nebenbei erwähnt, auch nicht zum CSS-Standard.


----------

